# Milking 2 goats simultaneously with one surge milker?



## Moody

It has 4 tubes/inflations setup to milk either 2 goats or one cow. 

How does two goats at one time work? I have to turn off suction to and make it release to easily get the teat out when the milk flow slows. If it is still going on the second goat when the first is done, would you just stop machine milking and finish out the one that isn't done with hand milking? I don't want to damage teats by pulling them out with suction still going strong...if that is what would inevitably happen if I don't stop suction and release the vacuum?


----------



## Goat Town

If you want to milk two goats at once and be able to release one teat at a time you need to have some kind of shut off on each milk line. It can be done with a manual valve or some kind of a claw like an ITP 205 semi automatic claw. Parts Dept. sells a Surge belly milker conversion kit which has all this stuff. With the silicon milk line upgrade it runs about $225.00 

I've been milking this way since 2012 and would not change back. Since no goat milks out evenly--one half finishes first--it's very efficient to be able to milk two goats at once and be able to drop one teat at a time until both goats are done. One caveat: you must have sufficient vacuum to do this because as each teat is dropped there is a slight decrease in vacuum level.


----------



## SlavicBeautyNet

here is a link to a goat milker review, this one milks 4 goats at a time. you can stop milking by closing the valve on the milker


----------

